# Dodgy Ram Mounts



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi.

I've recently installed a large Ram mount rod tube on my stinkboat and I'd have to say its next to useless. No matter how much I tighten it up the darn thing won't hold the rod in one position. If a fish hits the rod, the ram tube bends down and the rod nearly flies out (and this is only on smaller bonnies etc).

Does anyone elese have problems with the longer ram rod tubes doing this? Is this normal? At the moment I'm seriously unimpressed (this is my first bit of RAM gear)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Stupid question - did you read the instructions before installation?


I'm an Aussie bloke. Of course not. What instructions?


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Fairly normal, i dont think i've found a RAM ball that can be locked solid, without the use of tape, gum or industrial adhesive.

Still, i feel strangely compelled to use them...........


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

StevenM said:


> They work fine


I beg to differ.



StevenM said:


> are / is the ball clean / dry?


Um, yep



StevenM said:


> What do you have the plastic or aluminium tubes?


Plastic (not so) fantastic


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I have the plastic 2008 tube and havent had any problems with it so far

You can place it so that the tabs that lock around the ball are on the side at which the rod is supposed to be pointing to, this causes the tab to push against the ball mount and not move down anymore. Problem is the angle is pretty limited in the vertical plane.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

I have had the same problem as i use then for my outrigger mounts.
i have found the rubber ball has torn, and since lubricating it with inox to help stop corrosion of the tightening bolt, its made the balls super loose.
i have tried coating the ball in araldite but that has pealed off.

My new method, when i get a round tuit, will be bolting the outriggers down with stauff clamps


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Try roughing up the surface of the ball and socket with some sand paper. I was having trouble with mine and doing that worked for me.

Paul


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVmZCOIAACFfgAAQUAeAArSgGCo/7/+gMAClYinkaCTxJ6TTxT0QeppppoUaGpiMQNAGgACJqeKNNGgAAABoYYldCfB2v2SIHbMvcCCupbLISsxzbasMQd8nocnKgn01KpUogM0kOfZiz0fuKI8Tx8mulbNqmFywJV55FXgngHxGcRyaLupVvP6mZT3GBRjFKoGQj4xMG0rrSQUHFCGqIcBFTghdJ5N1d+eGEGICbLbxiMjXGaAxUHKhZCbAWZAqAbRQVmSOBHVQqIHxYbPxdyRThQkFmZCOIA==


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Mine is brand new and I find it useless. Thought it was user error till I read this thread


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

My opinion is that if you're gonna be trolling lures (medium to large divers) targetting kings, tuna, mack's etc, then Scotties are the way to go, with the positive indexing system there's never going to be slippage like with a RAM.
Trolling smaller lures, for flatties, tailor, *****'s etc then go the RAM because there's way less strain on the ball joint - so it shouldn't slip - and having the complete range of adjustment comes in really handy, as small lures are greatly affected by rod position.

You've got to think about how much 'pull' is going to be on the rod - and the vibrations from the lure are going to be like, be it a light 'buzz' or a full on 'thud thud'.
Then you've got to look at the RAM ball and think 'will that be strong enough to take the weight of the rod and all that pressure?' - its only that ball joint and a clamp, there's no other support.
Scotties can be locked up and they ain't going nowhere until you tell them to.

For me personally - my yak is covered with RAM tubes - I love the buggers - and if I'm trolling then I find them fine for the gear I'm usually trolling. When I am trolling big gear for kings, then I stick my rods in the Moulded In Rod Holders (_cough, shameless plug, cough...cough_, and I've made up a set of light weight game poles with rigging, that go in the RAM tubes and I run my lines out off them - just like on a game boat - oh, and yeah, you get real funny looks from dudes on stink boats.
But they work really well, and its totally awesome when you get a big hit and theres a massive bend on the pole before the laccy band goes snap! and all hell breaks loose!

Anyway, just my wicked opinion.

Regards 
Smeg


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Unfortunatley Steve, whilst you are onto a good theory, it simply isin't how they were designed to work. On all the tubes barr the Aluminium tube there are cutouts for the reels stems which are located at 90' to the handle, indicating that they are meant to be located at 90' from eachother. Further to this, most of the Stem and tube designs like the Revolution Series and Fly Rod holder etc are designed to be used at 90' only, the new Light Speed ones are the only design that can be mounted any differently. Furthermore if you do use the body of the clamp jamming against the ball stem as a way to prevent slippage, particuarly on the plastic models, under heavy load you run the risk of the clamp slipping off entirely, as the rod and tube act as a lever to force it off.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Steve,

I'm sorry but I cant really follow what you are saying (I don't own a watch  ) IS there any chance you can post a quick photo showing the correct position? I MUST be doing something wrong as my RAM holder could not hold onto a 15cm Trout in a duck pond!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

is it the right size ball? they come in 2 sizes


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

I have this problem but usually only on my heavier outfit. I like my ram tubes(plastic) but I think its a bit much to expect them to stay where you want them with the leverage that can be exerted on them, especially with big deep divers or a good fish. I mounted two saddles about 40cm forward of each mount and clip a length of cord from mount to saddle which seems to keep them in place for most circumstances. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

The ball sizes on bases that come with the plastic tubes are slightly diffrent to the ones supplied with the aluminium ones.

If you transpose them they sometimes clamp on to the ball poorly. This is easy to do if you have opted for a rail mount or slimline etc etc. Don't ask me which combo fails just take my word it does happen.

Othwise rotate the tube around. There is a point at which the tube cannot fold down completely ans is usualy enough to keep a rod secure.

If that is no good then use another brand. I prefer Ram but nothing is perfect for every situation.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm glad I chose Scotty mounts and components.

It does not seem right that with RAM you have to sand parts after cleaning with metho in order to make them work properly.


----------

